# Freezing chicken pot pies-



## pengyou (Aug 29, 2011)

I have googled this site and a few others and have found what look to be good recipes of cpp (chicken pot pie).  I have 2 questions to add to my find.  

In the past, when I made chicken pot pies the chicken was always too dry.  How do I avoid this?   Ok, ok, I am sure that I am overcooking it...what method should i use?  and how long should I cook it?  Which part of the chicky should I use?

I would like, if possible, to freeze them so that I can eat them later.  Should I cook them first?  or put them in the vacuum sealed bag and then cook then right before I want them?


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Using the thigh and leg meat will give you juicier chicken. I prefer freezing my pies with the crust still raw so that when I bake it the crust is fresh and crispy. Fully cooked pies can be frozen too and just reheated in the oven.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 29, 2011)

When we make chicken pies, we roast the chicken first, cook the other ingredients to make the filling and mix in the chicken at the end.  Then you just add the crust and bake just until the crust is GBD.  Wrap and freeze.

Chicken is fully cooked and safe at 161ºF.  Cooking it longer will dry it out.  

Do not consider partially cooking with the idea that it will finish cooking in the pie.  That's a food safety nightmare and could cause serious illness.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 29, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> When we make chicken pies, we roast the chicken first, cook the other ingredients to make the filling and mix in the chicken at the end.  Then you just add the crust and bake just until the crust is GBD.  Wrap and freeze.
> 
> Chicken is fully cooked and safe at 161ºF.  Cooking it longer will dry it out.
> 
> Do not consider partially cooking with the idea that it will finish cooking in the pie.  That's a food safety nightmare and could cause serious illness.



Thanks Andy, I forgot to mention that I fully cook the filling first!


----------

